# Snow on the RV Roof



## haroldj (Jan 31, 2008)

My curiosity got to me the other day when watching the weather channel. I know we have some Canada and other folks from the northern territory and there has been a deal of snow up there lately, and was just wondering what you do about the snow and ice on the roof if your going camping?

How do you get snow off the roof and ready for travel? Or maybe you just dont go camping during this time, but I would hate to hear that :whipyobut:


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Well I know you don't want to hear it but at least for me, I don't camp during those months. None of the private campgrounds are open to campers until May and most of the Provincial campgrounds don't allow campers during the winter months. May 24 long weekend is the weekend that most open up. I don't see the snow on my TT as it's in a storage yard just up the road about 20min north. The next time I'll see it, it will be sometime in may.


----------



## haroldj (Jan 31, 2008)

Well I guess it would be hard to camp if they arent open . I guess maybe this would apply more to the snowbirds, someone heading south for camping trip.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Same applies to me although due to the amount of snow we have been getting I am seriously thinking of heading up there and clearing off the roof...


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Funny. I was thinking the same thing. We have had a lot of snow this year.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

So where abouts in Canada are yall at? North, South? What province are you in if you dont mind me asking? I recognize a lot of the bigger city names, but still not sure where they are in relation to canada as a whole.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Well we're both in southern Ontario about a hour north of Toronto. We get all the winter weather that comes off the lakes. For me mostly off of Lake Huron, and for l2l it would be from Lake Ontario and maybe a little from Lake Huron. I used to live in north Brampton where l2l lives and never got the snow that we get here now in Orangeville. We call it the "Snow Belts" The next snow belt from me is about 15min north and they'll get twice as much as me and another 15-20 min north of that ......wow! Lets just say the roads close when it snows. My mom is 15min north of me and she really gets a lot of snow. Sometimes she needs to get on the roof to shovel it.
I travel to Brampton everyday to go to work and I tell ya, I'm amazed in the difference of snow accumulation between us and we're only about +/-40km apart which is about 25 miles. I take my hat off to the guys that clear the roads. They do a hell of a job in a very short time. Our roads are clear within a day after a storm has hit. But around here lately, they've been going non-stop all winter long. It's been crazy this year.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Man, that is wild antigua :shocked:

My wife still laughs how things are here in the southern US...If it is a chance of snow on the weather station, the schools will close. My daughter has missed two days of school this year for "snow", that never came :scratchhead:

Of course, its a lot different here, since we hardly ever get it, we are not prepared for it, as far as workers. Man, when they call for snow here, dont even think about going to a store anywhere, you will be there for hours cause everyone within a 100 miles is stocking up for the big snow which is usually about an inch or 2 at most. We got a nice (for us) snow here 2 years ago, we had about 4 inches. It was great, huge fluffy flakes, never seen that before here. Roads were messed up for days, especially out in the country (rural) area where we live.

My father in law shovels more snow in a day that I have ever seen down here...


----------



## haroldj (Jan 31, 2008)

So you have them in storage, but not covered I assume? Is it a pain to get all of it off the roof? I guess it wouldnt be to bad if it was just snow, but I wonder if the base layer will be icey


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

No it's not covered. I haven't been up there to see it this winter at all but I might go up there this weekend to have a look. I wasn't going to bother with the snow accumulation but we had so much of it lately I should at least have a look. To be honest I don't know how I would get the snow off. I guess a large ladder is in order. I pass a few storage places on of which is on Hwy 10 and King Road just south of Caledon and they have a lot of trailers in there, every year, and they all look ok. We'll see I guess.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, I wouldnt think you could do anything abou the ice, thats just not a good idea. Snow, yes, but I wouldnt use anything like a shovel or rake to drag it off, that rubber roof wont like that too much.

Arent most campers framed 16" on center, if I recall? I would think that most rv's should handle the snow load without a problem, but I dont know 100%


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

I agree about the big difference with snow. Snow in the North is usually huge storms with days after days of snow. We lived 1 hr from Canada. Every year the winters were loaded down with large amounts of snow. We had trucks clear the highways everyday. Salt and sand peppered the highways. In the south, they get crazy with one inch of snow.


----------



## haroldj (Jan 31, 2008)

Yes, it does get crazy in the south. I never thought about it until I traveled up north, its just another day to them


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

*Snow in the South*

I would like to follow up what I said about snow in the South. I said in the North they deal with the snow efficiently. It's because they have the resources such as trucks and snowplows in greater numbers. In the South when it snows they don't do as well with the snow. They don't have the resources. Trucks, snowplows, etc. to handle the snow removal. Secondly is the fact is they don't practice. If they did it often, it would be much better.:10220:


----------



## glfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I agree-I think my hometown (in MN) of 10,000 has more snow plows than the arger metro areas of the southern cities. What I really hate is they get more ice here than anything. I would take the snow over ice anyday!


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

This is very true about the ice in the south. Where we live it's fairly common, and they don't have what they need to tackle it. I heard about an ice storm that happened about 1 year ago. People are still talking about it. It completely covers highways, bridges, and homes in minutes. Give me snow any ole day!!:scratchhead:


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

I don't camp in the winter either, altho' I might in March if the weather is halfway decent.
My camper is in outside storage not covered. I've gone to check it out a few times this winter and even with our record snow falls there is hardly any to no snow on the roof. It's out in the open so the wind has been blowing it off.


----------

